# Equal White Borders



## libra1015 (Oct 16, 2007)

These past few weeks I've been printing photos for the first time. I'm having trouble with creating equal white borders around the photo. There is always one side that is wider than the other side. I've been using 8x10 paper and setting my easel 7 1/2 x 9 1/2. Does anyone have any tips on centering the paper on the easel so there is equal size borders?


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 16, 2007)

ya.  measure.


----------



## rebeccak (Oct 29, 2007)

my schools easels have little dents that you line the paper up with to create equal borders.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 29, 2007)

Luck


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Oct 29, 2007)

If you've got an adjustable easel....it can be a bee... Well....it can be difficult.

The easels at school are fixed. A square metal "lid" over a square metal holder, Completely impossible to mess up, and perfect borders every time.

At home,....I just use my paper cutter to slice the borders off. If I really wanted the even white borders, I don't know what I'd do.


----------

